# Gourami has lump/growth



## meowneener (May 10, 2019)

View attachment 3B7BF52D-18FD-4023-A115-2925F5F24F03_1563271875455.jpg
View attachment 3B7BF52D-18FD-4023-A115-2925F5F24F03_1563271875455.jpg
View attachment 3B7BF52D-18FD-4023-A115-2925F5F24F03_1563271875455.jpg


Does anyone know what's wrong with my gourami? About 4 days ago I noticed this growth on him and it must have shown up in a 1 or 2 day period I assume because I am quite observant of my fish usually and it worries me it may be in pain or something


----------

